# Mac OS X on Dell XPS



## ciaranmcw (Dec 18, 2007)

hey i have a dell xps 420 that i was wondering if i could install apple's 'OS X' on it. here are the specs:

* Dell XPS 420

* Vista Home Premium with SP1 32BIT
* Intel Quad Core Q6600
* 4GB Installed Ram
* 2x 250GB Hard Drives
* Nvidia 8800GT 512MB
* PBDS DVD+-RW DH-16W1S

* Samsung Stncmaster 19"

Thats it. thanks.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

That would be illegal as it is against the Mac OS X EULA. Please examine the stickies in forums before posting a question covered in one of the stickies. There's one in this forum on this exact subject.


----------

